# My Big terrarium....not done (with Pictures)



## spaz135 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi all!!! this is my first post on here. 


Here are a few pics taken from my terrarium.I know the pictures aren't very nice.

I've been working on it, on and off for the last year.
Unfortunately I haven't had the chance to take many pictures of the working process.











I had to remove the tree from the center because it was taking too much space while I worked inside the enclosure.
The tree will be sanded and varnished....eventually.









I started to use a Dremel as the carving tool. It's extremely messy but it 
does a great job.















The entire thing is made of out of wood and polypropylene, and then covered with plaster (wall compound).

I'm a messy worker so it doesn't look that good for now, but after a few more coats of plaster to shape the rocks and a lot of sanding it will look much better. im at 3 coats of plaster for now......also I need to carve some more rocks......but my Dremel broke.


(The Plastic on the plexiglass will be removed)












(A closer look at the platform rocks)

After the sanding is done I'll be covering everything with water base prime to seal it, and groat to give the texture.
I haven't decided yet if I want to seal it with epoxy or simply with paint.



As for the structure of the terrarium, I'm most probably going to carve into the wood and make some kind of organic and uneven design, which will be sealed with water base varnish.





































































































I'm posting the pics now as opposed to later so I could get some input .
I know it doesn't look like much now but eventually it will:2thumb:


I hope it gives people some good ideas as well.


----------



## kathizzy (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi there, its not much to look at now, but i bet its amazing when youve finished it. What you putting in there? Pls post pics when its finished. Also how long did it take you to get so far? Thanks, cant wait to see it complete with reptile. :welcome:


----------



## arthur cooke (Jan 22, 2008)

Look forward to the finnished job.
cheers arthur


----------



## thetomahawkkid58 (Jan 7, 2009)

it will look amazing, ..........its a long job mate but very enjoyable, im almost at the sealing stage


----------



## snOOpy86 (Jun 26, 2008)

if you can take some pictures further away it would show alot more of the work you have done. 

also plaster is not waterproof if your planing on making a pool,waterfall, or needing high humidity, waterproof tilegrout is what most people use.

what are you planing on keeping in there? and what size is it? it looks huuggeee!


EDIT: its finally all loaded up and noticed you said about sealing it.. be intresting to see how it goes.


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

dam its looking good ,man :2thumb:


----------



## spaz135 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thank you for the comments!!!

It took me about 1 year to get this far but I stopped for a few months and in the last 3 weeks I've managed to catch up quit a bit.

I'll be putting my adult iguana "Igby" in there. At the moment he has something about 1/3 of that size without all the rocks in it.

I've tried to take a picture farther away, but since it's so big I haven't been able to move at a good distance to take a pic....I'll try next time.: victory: it's about 6'8" by 6'5" by 2'6"

I'll post some more pics once I'm done plastering and sanding.
I hope I didn't over do it with the last pics.


----------



## kizza (Feb 18, 2009)

what reptiles going in it ?

just out of curiosity loll

kizza: victory:


----------



## Zoee (Jan 30, 2009)

Looks really good, wana see some pics when its finished. Good luck with it : victory:


----------



## -Austin (Apr 25, 2009)

kizza said:


> what reptiles going in it ?
> 
> just out of curiosity loll
> 
> kizza: victory:


As Previously stated, his iguana. :whip:


----------

